# Soundtrack For Emergence Audio



## MeloKeyz (Jun 30, 2021)

Hello,

I wrote a demo soundtrack using Emergence Audio's Quantum library. Please advice how can I post this track in EA's soundcloud playlist. I notice many composers can reach out to post their tracks in a developer's SC playlist. How were they able to do that?


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 10, 2021)

Hey guys! any thoughts of how to do that? it's been so quiet here


----------



## Jaap (Jul 10, 2021)

Best is to reach out to the developer. Most of the time (like I do as well with my company), there is already a selection of demos made before the release of a product and we create a soundcloud playlist with all the demo material.

I get sometimes as well new demos from people after a release and then case by case I look if I will add that to the playlist (or make even a custom user demo playlist). But in any case the demo has to be added by the developer as they control their soundcloud page, so why not sent them a mail and see where it goes. Good luck!


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 10, 2021)

Jaap said:


> Most of the time (like I do as well with my company), there is already a selection of demos made before the release of a product and we create a soundcloud playlist with all the demo material.


Thanks @Jaap. I believe these composers work for the developer and have a copy of the product?? because how do they make demos before the product release if they haven't bought and downloaded the product to use it? 



Jaap said:


> But in any case the demo has to be added by the developer as they control their soundcloud page, so why not sent them a mail and see where it goes. Good luck!


Makes sense! I posted the question here first before contacting the developer to avoid sending them unnecessary emails in case if emailing is the wrong way to do it for this specific matter as we normally used to receive support from these guys and didn't know that they have email for demo submissions


----------



## Jaap (Jul 11, 2021)

MeloKeyz said:


> Thanks @Jaap. I believe these composers work for the developer and have a copy of the product?? because how do they make demos before the product release if they haven't bought and downloaded the product to use it?


Yes that's correct indeed that the demo writers have already a copy of the product to work on the demos before the release


----------

